# Banshee Bungee



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

tie to handrail, have fiends pull you back.... go to hospital


----------



## Banshee Bungee (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Snowchild, what kind of tips are you looking for? Let us know and we'll help you get it figured out.


----------

